# Keep an eye on Mongolia



## highgoals (18 August 2011)

Have you ever though Mongolia would be the next prospect? Interesting to see a country rich in history come into the headlines with a possible new future!

_"Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia, Aug 18, 2011 - (ABN Newswire) - Mr. Mendoza, Co-Chief Operating Officer of Frontier Securities, made an opening remark for "Infrastructure Development Prospects in Mongolia," highlighting the significant, but often neglected, reality of the infrastructure development in Mongolia.

The panelists invited for the discussion represented two different organizations, the Ministry of Road, Transportation, Construction & Urban Development, and the European Bank of Reconstruction and Development (EBRD), whose common goal is to solve this challenging impediment to the country's developments and to discuss possible future directions with respect to longterm infrastructure development.

Mr. Mendoza also emphasized that despite the unexplored potential and opportunities of resources rich Mongolia, the lack of infrastructure is indeed the confining factor that limits the economic growth."
_

Source: http://au.finance.yahoo.com/news/Frontier-Infrastructure-asiacorp-902461139.html?x=0


I'm sure they'll find a way. Every industrialised and developed country started out with lack of infrastructure!!!


----------



## LifeChoices (18 August 2011)

I'd hate to piss on your parade, however, many of the mongolian women I've met in my lifetime have not been that attractive.

Sure, if you go there for a dollar good luck to you - just don't go there looking for love.


----------



## doctorj (19 August 2011)

Mongolia is certainly waking up. All the international development agencies are throwing money at them like its going out of fashion. The London Stock Exchange is partnering up with the Mongolian Exchange as part of a plan for it *ahem* to compete with Hong Kong for listings and the govt is working hard to attract mining companies to help them get the minerals out of the ground. It's a difficult country to work in and there are more developed countries with high levels of growth you could look at (e.g. Turkey), but if the government can get some more deals done with mining companies and avoid the temptation to make the agreements too onerous, it'd be quite an interesting proposition… 

The question is how could one profit from it? I suggest keeping an eye out for Mongolian mining companies with JVs with western miners listed in Hong Kong.


----------



## springhill (23 July 2012)

I picked this up off and old VOR announcement. Was anyone aware of this?

The Parliament of Mongolia approved a Foreign Investment Law bill on Thursday, 17 May 2012 and, unless vetoed by the President, it will become law ten days from that date.

The primary goal of the legislation is to provide the Government of Mongolia with the right to either approve or reject certain transactions involving either Mongolia located assets, or entities operating in Mongolia, in certain “strategic sectors”, including mineral resources and is not dissimilar to Australia’s FIRB or Canada's FIRA. Both these agencies were established to ensure that any foreign acquisition of businesses was beneficial to the home country.

It is the Company’s current understanding that from the date the legislation comes into effect any investment that involves a foreign owned or foreign controlled entity acquiring over 49% of an asset or a business of a value over MNT100 billion (approximately US$75 million) in these strategic sectors will require approval. The legislation is more stringent in cases of potential investments by foreign state owned enterprises (SOEs).

Exactly how these thresholds will be triggered, and how the review procedures will be implemented in practice, remains to be seen, however the Law is not retrospective.

Trying to keep their projects out of Chinese hands?


----------

